# Florida milk bottle



## #1twin (Feb 16, 2009)

I was recently given this 5 cent Florida milk bottle. 1/2 pint store bottle. I found one on e-bay selling for 27.50 + shipping. Can anyone tell me if that is a realistic price or not. Thank you for any information provided.  Marvin  "the mole"[]
 []I know.... my picture taking skills are terrible, sorry folks!!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Marvin, Someone must have wanted that milk bottle. The little ones sell for 5 to 10 bucks but 27 bucks is still reasonable. They were used in hospitals, asylums and schools. I think I have one somewhere. Sold a pile of them at the flea market. The government gave the bottler surplus milk that they purchased from dairys to keep them from going under. Kind of like they are doing now but we get nothing in return.[]


----------



## #1twin (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info Warren. I like the small size milk bottles. I also like meds, druggist, sauce bottles, inks, ss cokes, liquor wine & beer bottles,........okay I never dug a bottle I did not like at least a little[][][] I'm headed out to try and scratch something up right now. Have a great day.    Marvin "the mole"


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 17, 2009)

I like the small milks also, Marvin "the mole." I do have one question, though. Are those fishing lures hanging on your wall? I've never seen them displayed like that. Are they old ones?  ~Mike


----------



## Longhunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Marvin!
 You like Milk bottles? I know of a creek near by that has a bunch piled up in a corner. We were headhunting in this creek and we got several broken milk bottles. Everything from quarts on down. I got one whole pint. We just walked away since there were no arrowheads.
 When the water gets down some, come on up and we can get wet. The creek is kinda big but managable. I even got an ink bottle and a marble there.

 Mike


----------

